# Need Some Help



## Pablo1010 (Jun 16, 2011)

I recently SBF'd back to .602. it went through all the process with out anything happening. Once it 
started it up it bootlooped so i tried to go into recovery. But no matter what i do i cant get the recovery 
screen to pop up. Any ideas?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

are you following step #10 here http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?399-UPDATED-GUIDE-LINKS-DX-SBF-s
make sure you're holding the home button first, then holding the power


----------



## Pablo1010 (Jun 16, 2011)

I just sbfd back to .340 and manually took update, i knew how to get there i could get to the triangle part but i couldnt get it to bring up the list that said wipe data


----------



## Nemosfate (Sep 8, 2011)

On 602 you have to hit the volume keys together after you boot into factory recovery, in case you didn't figure it out


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Nemosfate said:


> On 602 you have to hit the volume keys together after you boot into factory recovery, in case you didn't figure it out


yea...i tried to point that out to him. lol. it's right there in step 10. thanks for makin it clearer for him.


----------



## Pablo1010 (Jun 16, 2011)

oops sorry i just saw the part about holding the home and power keys


----------



## Nemosfate (Sep 8, 2011)

"razorloves said:


> yea...i tried to point that out to him. lol. it's right there in step 10. thanks for makin it clearer for him.


I didn't even read your link lol, sorry about that


----------

